# Tennisspielerinen Topless! -6-x



## maierchen (24 Mai 2008)

Die Mädels mal anders​Da sind:Amelie Mauresmo,Patty Snyder und Kim Clijster
















​


----------



## FrankWo (28 Mai 2008)

Rein informativ, einzig die A.Mauresmo-Fotos sind Originale aus 1999. Die anderen Bilder sind den T.-Spielerinnen ähnlich aussehende Unbekannte, deren Aufnahmen vor ~10 Jahren von FKK-Netz-Bild-Anschriften entnommen wurden ...,

... mit Grüssen von FrankWo.


----------

